# project salvage SER: the reason why i sold my sentra



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

the car you see in this pic is a 96 200sx SER.(5spd)....at the salvage yard.








it had its share of damages, had been rearended and then hit someone else in the front!!! all thats not important now. \\


















looks pretty decent for a $1500 car huh?
heres what i've done to it to get it looking good again:

replaced front bumper reinforcemnt, right fog light and housing
new front bumper
new rear bumper reinforcement
new 98 style rear bumper.
replaced damaged ser trunklid with se trunklid 
and the tricky part.....pulling the trunk out. it was bad, pics are on the web somewhere.

mods done:
17" enkei rims and falken tires
Vis Invader style c/f hood
Ractive c/f pedals, shift knob, shift boot and ebrake boot (in c/f looking material)
Phoenix Gold titanium 800.1 (rms  )
Phoenix Gold Ti 500.4 for the 6 1/2"s
one 12" memphis (stereo in but not installed yet)

next stop (and once i get $1500) bbdet swap for the stock de


just wanted to show you guys. i haven't been online very much as my IC was down. the white sentra (now sold) is what most of you probably remember me by







<-see, the ser was fugged up back then


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

oops, forgot to include my favorite shot....too bad the resolutions not good enough to see the c/f weave. it so purty in person :thumbup:


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Damn nice progress. Hell of a deal for an SR20. Better than doing a swap(actually, it's a complete swap! ). Keep us up to date!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i love what youve done. great work. that hood though, its so agressive


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Yeah looks nice


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

awww so sweet taking in that poor se-r  
Looking good, keep up the good work


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

thanks for your nice comments :kiss:


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

paid $1800 for mine
but i dont have any pics
i suck at the internet


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow. what year and what was wrong with yours?
id love to see some pics and if you need help posting heres how:
upload pics to the internet. setup a cardomain.com account. its free and they'll host your pics. once you have your pics online, right click on the pic, click properties and cut and paste the url.

to post an image put the url (www.carpic.com etc,) inbetween the [img*]tags[/*img] like so (only no *'s)







<red X
pm me if you need more help not sucking at the internet


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Damn! I wish my B14 was a Sr20! Good deal, do you have any pics of the rear before you started?


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

i found the pics i uploaded to imagestation. for the benefit of those who don't have a membership i will duplicate them to cardomain. best image quality here though: http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287273395&idx=9

i never did bother to get a pic of the inside of the trunk but the spare wheel well was folded up and the quarter panel was pushed in. fortunately my dad helped me out (free). heres a couple more pics at the salvage yard though.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i dont have a digital camera
im stuck in 1995 

I'll get some pics as soon as I can borrow a digi cam


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

de


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice job :thumbup:


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

bought my se-r for $2400 in march, 2004. absolutely nothing wrong with it. very strong engine and in immaculate condition.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

wow. i've never seen an (b14) ser in good condition for less than $5000. local anyways.


----------



## viprdude (Jun 27, 2003)

got it from philly, i live like 45 minutes from there. it was some foreign guy that had a acura and a bmw and his relatives had a mercedes, so he really didnt know or care about a nissan...but i sure did  i love this car.


----------

